# water line push



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is some pics of my dwarf pushing a 80 ft line


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

can you explain what i am looking at ?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I assume it's some sort of trench less system

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> can you explain what i am looking at ?


Thats a dwarf pipe pusher you pin it to basement floor and it pushes rods into the earth and then you find the rods outside and hook up your copper and pull it back trenchless


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How accurate is it at 80'?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

How hard is the pull at 80'?


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> How accurate is it at 80'?


 It's all about prep and setup at 80 feet i ended up about 10 feet from the curb box in the tree lawn you gotta get your angles right and cross your fingers and hope for the best but the thing works surprisingly well and it's real simple to use


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The rod looks like concrete rebar. In the concrete business we use a steel pin puller that resembled the dwarf perfectly except that it pulled upwards vertically instead of pushing horizontally.


----------

